# Look who came home yesterday?



## Sassy (Mar 20, 2015)

8 weeks old. Name is still under discussion. Gamma (or gamma rae), or Gemma, or Nilla, or ??? Weighs 2 1/2 lbs (270 kg).

I must have exhausted her yesterday. She didn't make a peep even after I checked in on her at 8:30am.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

How cute is she?
A proper little Honey, lucky you.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

What a sweetie!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Gemma is so tiny. What a sweetie pie.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Very very cute :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

So cute! She is very small! I like the name Gemma.


----------



## Sassy (Mar 20, 2015)

I wonder how she'll change. They look so adorable when they're little, like little stuffed animals.


----------

